#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Έντυπο αίτησης για αντίγραφα σχεδίων οικοδομικής άδειας

## ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ ΜΠΟΥΑΣ

θελω εντυπο αιτησης προς Πολεοδομια για αντιγραφα σχεδιων

----------


## Xάρης

Έψαξες στη θεματική κατηγορία "Κατάλογοι Αρχείων";
Έψαξες στη θεματική κατηγορία "Λογισμικό, πρότυπα έντυπα & σχέδια, από μηχανικούς, για μηχανικούς";Έκανες μια γενική αναζήτηση στο eMichanikos.gr μέσα από το πλαίσιο αναζήτησης πάνω δεξιά που χρησιμοποιεί τη μηχανή αναζήτησης της Google;
Έψαξες στον ιστότοπο του Δήμου στον οποίο και η ΥΔΟΜ που θα απευθυνθείς;

Υ.Γ.: Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι, το "θέλω" δεν ακούγεται ωραία.
Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα όταν "θέλετε" κάτι να το ζητήσετε με έναν από τους παρακάτω τρόπους:1) "_Θα ήθελα/επιθυμούσα, αν γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος, να με πληροφορήσει σχετικά..._"
2) "_Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος..._"
3) "_Αναρωτιόμουν αν κάποιος συνάδελφος γνωρίζει..._"Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα αν βάζαμε λίγο περισσότερο ευγένεια στα γραπτά μας αλλά και στη ζωή μας γενικότερα; 
Δεν κοστίζει τίποτα και δημιουργεί καλύτερες κοινωνίες.

----------

